# Captain Bit - sub 5.6 Ohm for 4.7 Ohm resistor?



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 24, 2019)

Super excited for my first build. All the parts came in, and I started soldering yesterday. I got my work cut out for me, I ordered all 1/8 watt resistors for some future builds, and those things are tiny! 

Resistor #100 calls for a 4k7. It looks like I received a packet of 5k6 Ohm resistors instead of the ordered 4k7's. I'm no pro... but 0.9 Ohm differential sounds pretty small to me, plus it's for the LED. I got a bunch of different LEDs with my order (why? for funsies), so I bet I could just swap around whichever LED looks the best with the 5k6 resistor? What does the hive mind think?

The best zoom I could muster: 
(green / blue / black / silver / brown = 5k6 Ohm @ 1%, right?)
(yellow / violet / black / silver / brown = 4k7 Ohm @ 1%)






Thanks for the help, pals!


----------



## Robert (Oct 24, 2019)

5K6 will be fine. I've gone up to 10K with a standard brightness red LED.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 24, 2019)

Those look like 4k7 to me!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 24, 2019)

Yellow Violet Black Silver Brown would be 4.7ohms...don’t use those for your led haha. 4K7 would be a Brown band in the silver spot


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 24, 2019)

Woops, yeah don't listen to me. That's definitely too low. You ordered the wrong resistors.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 24, 2019)

If you stated soldering now would be a good time to check if you ordered more resistors in that low ohm value. 4.7 ohm (aka 4r7) is 1000 times too small. What you want is 4k7 (aka 4.7k, which is short for 4700 ohm)


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 24, 2019)

Ha, well this is embarrassing! Thanks, ya'll, for helping me dot my I's and cross my T's. I totally messed myself up when ordering! Noted: I wanted to order 4*k*7's, and I ordered 4.7's (and looks like I received 5.6's*?). 

Luckily, I got a bucket of 10k's, and sounds like that will work in a pinch for an LED resistor. 

And if anyone's in need of 50x 4.7 Ohm resistors, you know who's got some extra.   

(*Bonus Round - just testing my color code skillz. Did I interpret the resistor color codes right? Do you see the sequence as green / blue / black / silver / brown? And, that equals 5.6 Ohm @ 1%, right?)


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 24, 2019)

Yep you got it.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 24, 2019)

Glad you caught it. Since your just starting out I should mention something that I wish I would have done early on. That is, keeping a log of all the parts you order for PedalPCB builds. After building a few pedals you will find that a lot of stuff overlaps so it's not a bad idea to stock up on certain components. You may even get to the point where you can build something you want from parts you already have. That's a good feeling. It takes a while though, but no reason to not start now.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 25, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> no reason to not start now.


Heck yes! From reading up on the forum, definitely ordered up some extra bits. Great point - and glad that I got extra "close enough" resistors for this ordering error I made.


----------

